# What year is this Merak?



## ultimobici

Any ideas what year this Merak is?

Thinking of building with old silver 10 speed record and Centaur 2009 alloy shifters. Wheels will be GL330s on silver Record with Veloflex Criterium Tubs.

Not sure about finishing kit though. Deda Newton or Deda Zero100 in silver?


----------



## slamy

I think it is pre 2002. The 2002 model used a bigger seat post tube. If it accepts a 35mm clamp then it is a 2003 anything smaller would be earlier. In they began using carbon fiber seat stays in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Its a 2003 model, the last of the non Hydro-formed Meraks. You can tell because of the paint job and the decals. Merak's paint design changed in 2003 from the previous design of two tone top and bottom halfs.
Also the heat treating process changed in 2003. Whereby the 2001/2002 models went through a process of water cooling after welding, called Mix Quench Glycol. The 2003 models omitted this process and just had the heat treatment after welding, due to problems with some Meraks breaking due to the Mix Quench Glycol cooling process. The tubing diameters changed in 2002 (through to 2003), to larger diameter tubes. The V107 tubes being now called Race, hence the larger diameter seat post required.

Would it be possible to post a picture of the metal badge at the bottom of the seat tube? It designates the type of alloy used in the frame.


----------



## ultimobici

Here you go!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hmmm, interesting nice badge. Thanks for posting, I can't quite make out the lettering towards the left of the badge, what does it say? Looks like RACE possibly? Is there anything else written on the left side of the badge?

Its alot difference to my 2002 Merak's badge and my old 2001 Merak's one. 

Your badge looks abit like the De Rosa Team's that they sported at least in 2004. All tubes made by Dedacciai. I see you have built the bike up. Please could you post some more pics of the whole build? Thanks.


----------



## ultimobici

She's not yet finished, but will be by early January.

Parts still to get are Centaur Ergos, Deda Zero 100 bars & stem, BB & proper seatpost.

Wheels will be changed to GL330s on Record TI with Veloflex Tubs

This is how she looks at the moment. I'd love to use these wheels but they're Shimano compatible and I'd have to shell out £110 for a replacement freehub body.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4203150494/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4203151196/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## MERAKMAN

Thanks for posting the pics. Am I right in saying the badge says: large M and ERRE? Nope, don't know what that stands for any ideas?

Shes looking lovely though! Love that Iris colour, which was a new colour for 2003 in the Merak and Team range. Like the Arione CX carbon saddle too. So darn sexy with its low bb and larger alloy tubing. Beautiful bike!

Btw if you wanted to go truely authentic and period, then Deda Newton bars and stem with a Record Titanium or carbon seat post would be it and if you can stretch to it, Campagnolo Neutrons (if you've not purchased other parts already) older Record Ergos and Record BB. Funny enough, you've got the right coloured tyres; as they used Michelin Race Green side walled tyres, on some Meraks. Is that a Record rear derailleur?


----------



## mriddle

*Looks good so far*

I wish De Rosa still used material badges/identification on their new frames.
That particular badge is very impressive. Love the paint.
Enjoy, please post the final outcome.


----------



## ultimobici

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. Am I right in saying the badge says: large M and ERRE? Nope, don't know what that stands for any ideas?
> 
> Shes looking lovely though! Love that Iris colour, which was a new colour for 2003 in the Merak and Team range. Like the Arione CX carbon saddle too. So darn sexy with its low bb and larger alloy tubing. Beautiful bike!
> 
> Btw if you wanted to go truely authentic and period, then Deda Newton bars and stem with a Record Titanium or carbon seat post would be it and if you can stretch to it, Campagnolo Neutrons (if you've not purchased other parts already) older Record Ergos and Record BB. Funny enough, you've got the right coloured tyres; as they used Michelin Race Green side walled tyres, on some Meraks. Is that a Record rear derailleur?


No idea what MERRE means but may email De ROsa and see if they can shed any light on it.

Not too worried about it being period. Correct manufacturers though is important, hence Deda bars etc and classic box section tubs. Ergos will have to be Centaur as I never got on with the first two shapes. Only took Campag 18 years to answer my needs 

Tyres on those wheels are Vittoria All Weathers on SSC rims. If I can afford an 11 speed freehub body for the PMP hubs then they'll stay, but £110 is a bit steep especially as I work in the trade and paying retail for bike parts is heresy!


----------



## MERAKMAN

mriddle said:


> I wish De Rosa still used material badges/identification on their new frames.
> That particular badge is very impressive. Love the paint.
> Enjoy, please post the final outcome.


I'll second that, I don't know why De Rosa stopped using badges from Dedaccai? I think the last badge used was on the beautiful King X Light. K1 written in red with a black background, just getting nostalgic thinking about it.


----------



## ultimobici

MERAKMAN said:


> Btw if you wanted to go truely authentic and period, then Deda Newton bars and stem with a Record Titanium or carbon seat post would be it and if you can stretch to it, Campagnolo Neutrons


Bar & stem will be Deda Zero 100, post eventually will be either Record Ti/carbon or a PMP Ti. Wheels have arrived - Mavic GL330 on Record Ti with Veloflex Criterium Tubs. 
Rest of the bits should be here next week.


----------



## MERAKMAN

ultimobici said:


> Bar & stem will be Deda Zero 100, post eventually will be either Record Ti/carbon or a PMP Ti. Wheels have arrived - Mavic GL330 on Record Ti with Veloflex Criterium Tubs.
> Rest of the bits should be here next week.


Wheels look good. Was the steerer already cut when you bought the frame/fork? She'll probably weight around low 16-17lbs all done..


----------



## ultimobici

Steerer was cut when I acquired it.

With a bit of luck she'll be 7.5kg with these wheels.

Also waiting on news of some Ambrosio Giro d'Italia rims to use day to day in London.


----------



## ultimobici

Well here's a sneak preview.

She'll be finished off at work today and better pics will be done then.

BTW - cranks, bb & front mech are not fitted properly yet, so hold back on the "your front mech's too high"!

Giro d'Italia rims arrived too so have I'll have a shitty weather wheel option too once I've got a pair of DT hubs sorted.

If anyone has an idea where I can find one Vittoria Open All Weather tyre, I'd be stoked. I'm after the skinwall predecessor of the Open Pave. <table border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MERAKMAN

Looks great! Liking that Iris colour, really stands out. Makes me want to get my '02 Merak out the shed and ride it! Not familier with that tyre sorry. You could try ringing round a few bike shops?


----------



## ultimobici

Finished!

Cranks may be changed to Record alloys but Extralite E-Bones will do for the time being.

GL330 on Record wheels will have to wait until I have the correct 26x1 lockring off Ebay.

7.44kgs as you see her here. Not bad for a bike with hardly any trick light parts!


----------



## MERAKMAN

ultimobici said:


> Finished!
> 
> Cranks may be changed to Record alloys but Extralite E-Bones will do for the time being.
> 
> GL330 on Record wheels will have to wait until I have the correct 26x1 lockring off Ebay.
> 
> 7.44kgs as you see her here. Not bad for a bike with hardly any trick light parts!


Glad you've got it done. The trick part is the frame itself and thats all you need with a bike like that! Road test reports when you get your first ride please.


----------



## ultimobici

MERAKMAN said:


> Glad you've got it done. The trick part is the frame itself and thats all you need with a bike like that! Road test reports when you get your first ride please.


Ridden once already with courier bag of stuff on my back! Lovely nevertheless.

Already been told by the mate who sold me the frame that the cranks MUST go. So Record 53/39 on Friday!


----------



## ultimobici

Updated pics

Wheels are now the original GL330 on Record Ti.

Seatpin has been changed to PMP Ti.

Cranks & BB to be changed to PMP compact once silver rings are sourced.

Should be just on 7.5kgs


----------



## ultimobici

*Finally finished!*









11 Speed Record with PMP BB, cranks & rings.

Also soon to acquire a 2004/5 ish De Rosa Dual in red.

Question is, what to build it with? Suggestions please...


----------



## Marz

Your Merak is breathtakingly beautiful in Iris colour scheme. Now I think I should wait to get one like yours but in exactly my size, 52, instead of the I Team Nova Merak 53 on Ebay.


----------



## Marz

You mentioned in a thread I posted that your Merak is a 53. I'm looking at a 53 on ebay. Can you tell me how tall you are so that I can work out if it will fit OK? I want to make sure there will be enough seatpost so the bike doesn't look too big for me.

I'm 170 but one of my bikes is a steel bike with 52 x 54.5 geometry and I use a 100mm stem on it. Don't know the angles.

Thanks.


----------



## danielc

ultimobici said:


> 11 Speed Record with PMP BB, cranks & rings.
> 
> Also soon to acquire a 2004/5 ish De Rosa Dual in red.
> 
> Question is, what to build it with? Suggestions please...


What happened to the fork?


----------



## ultimobici

danielc said:


> What happened to the fork?


The original had already been cut down by the time I got the frame and was a smidge too low for my correct position, hence the Eastons. Rest assured I am on the trail of a pair of De Rosa Mizuno Shark forks to make her complete, although they may have to be natural carbon.:sad:


----------



## ultimobici

Marz said:


> You mentioned in a thread I posted that your Merak is a 53. I'm looking at a 53 on ebay. Can you tell me how tall you are so that I can work out if it will fit OK? I want to make sure there will be enough seatpost so the bike doesn't look too big for me.
> 
> I'm 170 but one of my bikes is a steel bike with 52 x 54.5 geometry and I use a 100mm stem on it. Don't know the angles.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm 174 with a 82 inseam. Sounds like you are a little shorter than me but with a similar torso length. What saddle height are you running and have you been properly fitted?


----------



## Marz

Saddle height is 72cm centre of BB to top of saddle, inseam is 79 cm and I've only ever referred to online fitting guide on Competitive Cyclist website. The Pegoretti I ride is his 52 which measures c-c, 52 ST x 53.5 TT with 110mm stem and fits perfectly, so I suppose I'm wanting a Merak too much.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Marz said:


> Your Merak is breathtakingly beautiful in Iris colour scheme. Now I think I should wait to get one like yours but in exactly my size, 52, instead of the I Team Nova Merak 53 on Ebay.


Hi

I don't want to throw fuel on the fire, but, De Rosas do come up alittle shorter than other frames. 53cm may fit a 52cm rider, if that makes sense... Its Italian geometry..


----------

